# [EVDL] Pontiac Fiero Conversion?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm considering a conversion using a Fiero as a donor car. What type of
issues/drawbacks might I run into?
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110325/a10eb7a8/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am doing one. I like the concept so far but I am doing it a little
different than most. I am not doing a transmission. I am going to direct
drive a differential with a pair of 8 inch motors in series. They should fit
in the tunnel where the gas tank was. This will leave the entire engine bay
for LiFePO4 batteries, and electronics.

The only down side I have heard is weight but I plan to make that less of an
issue by leaving out the transmission and not using FLA batteries. 

Sincerely,
Mark Grasser


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Peter Trask
Sent: Friday, March 25, 2011 3:01 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Pontiac Fiero Conversion?

I'm considering a conversion using a Fiero as a donor car. What type of
issues/drawbacks might I run into?
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110325/a10eb7a8/attac
hment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Peter

For me and before I started a conversion I had always wanted to build a kit
car. And after researching and purchasing plans for hybrids and electrics I
also noticed that some kit cars even used Fieros as donors. Well I
continued to research electrics and decided to purchase a Fiero since some
of the suggestions by electric conversion people was for the donor to be as
aerodynamic as possible, light it weight and most importantly something you
want to drive.

At lest for me the Fiero was all this and as previously noted their are
other car kits that can be purchased that will replace the panels on the
Fiero so that it can take on the look of other cars such as the Ferrari and
Lamborghini. Of course these kits are not cheap and add quite a bit to the
conversion but it opened up other possibilities. Also their is a big after
market of Fiero parts and an online Fiero store that sell many parts for the
car as well as many parts being available on E Bay.

Well I did not know much about the Fiero and as I started to look for one
and came across one on Crags list. The individual indicated that his son
purchased the car and said that the previous owner stated that it ran before
it was parked. I purchased the car for $500 and towed it home but found out
the car was a total disaster. It looked like it been in a field for years
with all of the rats nest hidden in various spots.

I purchased a Haynes manual and discovered that in order to get the motor
out that the car had to be hoisted up in the air since the motor and
transmission are mounted to an engine cradle that comes out the bottom. Well
I didn't have a way to hoist the car up in my garage and as I continued to
go over the car i also found many other things wrong including a missing
break caliper, missing head light assembly , broken shift cables and I can
go on for ever.

But I decided to go for it and started taking the whole car apart piece by
piece. With the suggestion of one of the members I removed the front wheels
and jacked the rear end of the car up so that the engine cradle could could
be removed. I also discover more issues including broken bearings in one of
the half shafts, bad transmission and cracked engine block which I wasn't
going to use anyway. The car must have been abused since their was signs of
bottoming out since their was a dent in the undercarriage. I also found
evidence of drug paraphernalia which made more sense as to why the car was a
total wreck.

So Peter if you intend to do a Fiero make sure its in good shape which may
be hard since these cars are over 25 years old. Or if you want the challenge
you can buy Junk Yard Reject like I did and spend countless hours
rebuilding. Although a least when I get finished their should not be
anything on it that needs to be fixed. Of course with my luck as soon as I
exit the garage the think will catch fire or parts will start falling off.

Also the headlight assemble are a pain. The motors tend to wear out. Their
are rebuild kits for them which I have done on both but if the motor itself
is bad, replacements are costly. I have not added up all of my receipts yet
but I would be this conversion will go above $10,000.

I hope to be finished with my conversion in another month but if you have
any questions let me know and the best of luck.

JoeA



> Peter Trask <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > I'm considering a conversion using a Fiero as a donor car. What type of
> > issues/drawbacks might I run into?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>From Madman;

Fieros... cool to convert. Hard to place battery packs, and easy to make the
motor to transaxle couplers.
I have one electric with a Zilla 2K, and all the trimmings and a 86 GT V-6
GT automatic that is driven on sunny days for fun right now.

I have years of time in them, and have had 2 motors, 3 battery packs flavors
in mine.

Brakes need up grading, steering is OK, water can leak in.
Start with a 88 manual trans as the best year to convert.

Rich Rudman
aka Madman



> Peter C. Thompson <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Pfff. If you want fun, go for the Porsche 914 - great for EV
> > conversions. For GREAT fun, go for the 911.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'll agree with trying to get an 88, better suspension, and check for rust in
the trunk corners and on the frame under the starting battery. You can get
the motor out from above, at least the 4 cyl, I did it on mine. S10 trans
adapters bolt right up but you have to do a little trimming to clear the
front cross member and the passenger side axle shaft. I was able to fit 36
100ah CALB cells in the engine bay, and there is still room for more, plus
the gas tank area, trunk if you don't care about the space, and up front
under the hood. Not having to worry about power steering is a nice
advantage as well.




> Manzanita Micro wrote:
> >
> > >From Madman;
> >
> ...


----------

